# This should be fun. . . .



## Judge Pen (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm new here, but a verteren of KFO and a few other forums.  I know a couple of people here and I'm looking forward to getting to know the rest.  Oh, I do shaolin-do, so don't hold that against me too much!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 4, 2005)

Glad you joined us.  Look forward to your posts.  If you have any questions feel free to pm a moderator or mentor, we would be happy to help you out.  Enjoy!


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.  There are alot of Shaolin-Do martial artists, you will be in good company!  Enjoy! TW


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome!  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay and please ask any questions you may have!

Mike


----------



## Judge Pen (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks guys (and gals).


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome and Have a Great time 

~Tess


----------



## Tgace (Apr 4, 2005)

Watch out for the ladies around here. Loose your situational awareness and you will find yourself on a leash begging for their attention.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 4, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Watch out for the ladies around here. Loose your situational awareness and you will find yourself on a leash begging for their attention.


Damn right..but dont worry, you'll enjoy it!

Welcome aboard, and happy posting!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## still learning (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and please share your thoughts with us.......Aloha


----------



## Silat Student (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 4, 2005)

Greetings, Judge Pen and welcome!  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## masherdong (Apr 5, 2005)

Welcome to MT!  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Judge Pen (Apr 6, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Watch out for the ladies around here. Loose your situational awareness and you will find yourself on a leash begging for their attention.


Words of wisdom!


----------



## Shaolinwind (Apr 6, 2005)

Judge Pen said:
			
		

> I'm new here, but a verteren of KFO and a few other forums. I know a couple of people here and I'm looking forward to getting to know the rest. Oh, I do shaolin-do, so don't hold that against me too much!


Welcome, its a pleasure to have you with us.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Judge Pen, & welcome to Martial Talk. :wavey: As you can see, we have a lot of nice people here from various systems, so "dig in" & enjoy! 

Gin-Gin


----------

